# Turbo Tax help



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

I have 3 businesses in TurboTax Home and Business, one of which is RideShare.
So in regards to things like Uber Service Fee, Booking Fee, TNC fee and all that stuff - what category does that that go in Schedule C ? Other Misc Expenses perhaps?


----------



## Zax (Mar 1, 2018)




----------

